# My 120 gallon tank



## offalmangler (Jan 17, 2010)

need suggestions on what to put in there next, the koi angelfish are going to the mother in laws as i am just holding them for her.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I would suggest a pair of severums, and adding some branchy woodwork for them in the left hand side of the tank and just leaving it at that? I like low stock tanks though. You could add more tetras to your group to maybe 10 or 15 as well. Tetras like big groups. 

Severums get very large so it'd really fill your tank out. They're very mellow nice fish.

I'd add a big clump of floating plastic plants to create a calm area in the middle and give your gourami a boy/girlfriend.
I like your rock hut in the lower left its a very natural looking structure.


----------



## dukebbb (Mar 17, 2010)

That's a nice background, where did you buy it mate?


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

how about silver dollars


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

A lot more skirt tetras to keep those happy, and a group of lemon tetras is my suggestion.

Too bad you're moving those koi they're nice.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

did you get that background in the fish store cuz i have a tank with blue and white gravel but dont have a background. I think you gave me a excellent idea


----------

